# Can you give goats amoxicillin?



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have not posted about the new goat babies for two reasons, one the evil puppy chewed my camera cord :flame: so I cannot download any pictures till the new one gets here. Also I have the flu so I am not doing to well. I accidentally in my flu fogged mind left out my Pen G for about 8 hours in the family room so I think that it is trash now. I am going to try to get my butt moving this afternoon and get another bottle. But I was wondering if you can give a goat or goat kid amoxicllian orally?
I do have that on hand but have never seen it in use for goats. 
They doeling ( yea I went for a buckling and came home with a doeling too ) is fine and doing well. The buckling has one eye that is runny and has white discharge. The place where they came from was very windy and had alot of dust flying around but he has been here for 5 days now and even flushing it with warm salty water has not helped. So I went to give him some Pen G last night but I kind of sort of passed out and left it on the entertainment center and I am sure it is ruined. 
The pills I have are Amoxi 100 mg and can be broken in quaters, I also have Amoxi 500 mg in capsules that are powder.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you have any saline solution to rinse his eye with? I would use that instead of salt water. Also I don't know about the amoxicillin for people orally.
I would use opthalmic drops or ointment 1st. Can you get some from your vet? Or maybe you might have some antibiotic eye drops there at your house(for people or for animals)?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I do have something called Ocean and it is a saline solution but I have no idea how old it is. I will have to check for antibiotic eye drops. One vet told me once to put Neosporin in an animal's eye, not sure I want to do that as it is all goopy. 

The Amoxi I have is actually for dogs but I think it is the same kind they use for people. Not positive though.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

never tried it on goats but did give it to cats and dogs.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I know they make a triple antibiotic ointment for the eye because I have some the vet gave me for our dog before. I would think if the Amoxicillan is for dogs/cats it probly won't hurt your little guy, I just always try to stay away from giving antibiotics orally or injectible for my goats if I don't have to.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You can give stuff like this orally to infant goatlings because until they are chewing cud they really are just puppies. But will amoxicillin treat the eye condition? Likely not.

Get some terremycin eye ointment and use it, it's cheap and you only use microscopic amounts.

Also get someone to hold him tight and really look into the eye, is his eyelashes rubbing on his eye scratching it? There are simply quick fixes for inverted eyelashes (entropin) but know you did buy this gene with the buckling  Fix it now or it will ulcerate his cornea.

Think about how long dust bothers you in your eye...so be logical about your goats in the same way. If simply flushing doesn't work, than don't continue and really look into what is going on. Vicki


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am all to familiar with entropin since my LGD puppy had it. He had surgery last month and was neutered. The buckling's eyelashes are not rolled in, if they were I would be making the long trip back and exchanging him, lol. 
I am dressed and trying to get the actual energy to leave the house. I need something for my throat as it is killing me, so I will get the terramycin for his eye. I have seen it at the feed store in a small tube. 
Dust was flying but so was some straw so he could have gotten goat pee or poo in his eye as well as llama crap. I thought it got windy here but it was worse there. 
Backfourty I do not like to over use antibiotics either. I worry about them building a resitance.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new babies! I'm sorry you aren't feeling well...big bummer. So get well quick and get us some pictures!


----------

